
Public Servants Are Losing Their Foothold in the Middle Class - SQL2219
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/22/business/economy/public-employees.html
======
SQL2219
Well you have some "servants" double dipping, some to the tune of hundreds of
thousands per year. I realize this is not the norm, however, the system is
being gamed by some which makes people like me very cynical. There was a post
on HN the other day about a retired university president who was getting a
pension of around $76,000 per month.

